Ask HN: Who here works long hours just because you have nothing better to do? - baron816
======
FBISurveillance
I do that and I'm happy. My regular workday starts at 6am and ends at 11pm, 6
days a week, with crossfit workout in the middle.

Bonus point - great impact on my career, although I'm doing that not for
career but because even after more than a decade - it's still fun.

YMMV.

------
megamindbrian2
I spent a year and worked 3,500 hours and recorded the tasks I completed down
to the hour. That's about 80 hours per week and it is all a complete wash.

